# vw (iron eagle)



## kidinkc (Jul 6, 2007)

so i saw this the other day and wanted to know if anyone had this image on there vw


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: vw (kidinkc)*

i'd get my windows bashed in if i tried that here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jamesr88 (Oct 9, 2007)

i have ine on my laptop


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: vw (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_i'd get my windows bashed in if i tried that here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

NO JOKE! I would NEVER want a sticker like that! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Why anybody would want that eagle on anything is beyond me!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: vw (JimmyD)*

original


----------



## Das_Jetta_Good! (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: vw (mr lee)*

Might as well put a sticker of Hitler on your car and call it a day http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (jamesr88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesr88* »_i have ine on my laptop









i have the pic too... on my PS3 and Myspace


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (iampakman)*

so.... why was this re-opened?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: vw (kidinkc)*

You know that eagle symbol existed long before Nazi-ism did. While I don't agree with Nazi-ism, freedom of speech is another issue. The "swastika" is another example. It's just the most common connotations for both is extrememly negative.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: vw (87vr6)*

eagles have been symbols since the beginnig of humanity but not THAT eagle http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tharsis (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: vw (DUTCHMANia)*

im sure the people who have this sticker are real life nazis and just happen to love VWs a little bit more than swastikas so they altered (in between hate crimes) it for their taste


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: vw (tharsis)*

get some historical sense


----------



## tharsis (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: vw (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_ get some historical sense










you know volkswagens were used profusely in ww2 by hitler, correct? 
so why are you driving one, you nazi!!!
edit:

_Quote »_Adolf Hitler had a keen interest in cars even though he did not drive. In 1933, shortly after taking over as leader of Germany, he asked Ferdinand Porsche to make changes to his original 1931 design to make it more suited for the working man. Hans Ledwinka discussed his ideas with Ferdinand Porsche, who used many Tatra design features in the 1938 "KdF-Wagen", later known as the VW Käfer - or Volkswagen Beetle. On 22 June 1934, Dr. Ferdinand Porsche agreed to create the "People's Car" for Hitler.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V...rmany

_Modified by tharsis at 4:32 PM 6-26-2008_


_Modified by tharsis at 4:32 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: vw (tharsis)*

nope... Hitler had the KDF wagen designed.. Volkswagen was started after the war by the brits.
still it's just bad taste..
what if chevy was founded by a klan member, would it be acceptable to the general public if the "scene"decided it was cool to walk around in Klan outfits???


----------



## tharsis (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: vw (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_nope... Hitler had the KDF wagen designed.. Volkswagen was started after the war by the brits.
still it's just bad taste..
what if chevy was founded by a klan member, would it be acceptable to the general public if the "scene"decided it was cool to walk around in Klan outfits???









im not saying its not bad taste. i just dont think you guys needed to make such a huge deal out of it.
and i dont exactly appreciate the american idiot thing... its clear i knew what i was talking about before i opened my mouth in this thread. 
europeans


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: vw (tharsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tharsis* »_
europeans








WW2 is still hot in europe. more touchy then 9/11 even after 60 years.


----------



## tharsis (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: vw (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_WW2 is still hot in europe. more touchy then 9/11 even after 60 years. 

keep in mind the americans were on the good side in ww2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kidinkc (Jul 6, 2007)

well i didnt post to get a history lesson 
i just wanted to see if any one ran with this decal 
not a racist (well no more than the next guy) 
just wanted to see those picks


----------



## iheartbeetles (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: vw (kidinkc)*

haha nice


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: vw (iheartbeetles)*

see why this thread was locked in the 1st place







?
like i mentioned before, threads on this subject have popped up before in the past & always ended badly
bill


----------

